# know anybody like this?



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Anybody know a GOOD fisherman that can usually be ready to go on a moments notice and Knows Sabine pretty good. I keep ending up going out by myself quite a bit because my wife don't like cold weather or my son has to work on I decide to go because the tide is moving and I don't have a lot of time to try and round someone up. Don't get me wrong I kinda like fishing by myself but it would be nice to bring along someone that likes to fish (and is pretty good at it) once in a while.
:texasflag


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

define "GOOD". haha. I live close to Sabine and would love to join ya sometime. Can and prefer to fish weekdays.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I live in victoria but if you catch me on the right day i can meet up with you and go. Both of my sisters live there and i know my way around there and im learning from my BIL how to figure the fish out. Its a three hour drive but im quick to load up and i can buy gas and beer and i wont pitch a tent in your yard, i could just stay at my sisters house in bridge city or orange. Heres my cell 
361/582-6116
Im serious, i love to fish sabine but my Bro in law is not always off when j am


-mac-


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Hey mac, 
As soon as i wrap up this baseball season i will be heading there quite a bit during the summer in my boat. i usually fish sabine or east bay. Grew up in beaumont, but now live in Houston. i will have to give ya a shout sometime!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fishing fever*

Hey letsgofishing

I have the same problem , i'm not the one to toot my own horn but i consider myself pretty good.
I love to fish sabine and at times do pretty good , i also am looking for a fishing partner that doe's not make up a lot of reasons way he can't go .
I do work and cannot go any time i want but i go every time i get a chance , maybe we can hook up and get a trip together.
PM me or you can call @ 2812215528
Thanks Terry AKA Fishon21:texasflag


----------

